# da reiserfs a EXT3

## fatez

Ciao ragazzi,

è possbile convertire una partizione reiserfs in EXT3 senza perdere i dati ?

```

tune2fs -j /dev/hda3

```

Dovrebbe essere correto questo no?

----------

## bsolar

 *fatez wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> è possbile convertire una partizione reiserfs in EXT3 senza perdere i dati ?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non è per niente corretto che io sappia, tune2fs infatti opera solo su ext2.

Che io sappia non c'è un metodo "diretto" per operare la conversione, mi sa che l'unico modo è trasferire via i files, formattare in ext3 e pomparci dentro i files nuovamente.

----------

## fatez

eh.. ma li ci sta il sistema operativo

...

copiando i file. di sicuro si perdono i peremessi o succede qualcosa

----------

## Benve

 *fatez wrote:*   

> eh.. ma li ci sta il sistema operativo
> 
> ...
> 
> copiando i file. di sicuro si perdono i peremessi o succede qualcosa

 

Io ho copiato tutta /usr circa 6 mesi fa e fino ad ora non a dato problemi

Ho usato cp -a

----------

## bsolar

 *fatez wrote:*   

> eh.. ma li ci sta il sistema operativo
> 
> ...
> 
> copiando i file. di sicuro si perdono i peremessi o succede qualcosa

 

Non vedo perché dovresti perdere i permessi, se fai un backup mica perdi i permessi. Nota che il "sistema operativo" è fatto di files anche lui...

Dai un'occhiata a questo post. Ignora la via originale, come noterai è abbastanza pericolosa, ma il post che ti indico (e i consigli sotto) presentano una possibilità perfettamente sicura.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fatez wrote:*   

> eh.. ma li ci sta il sistema operativo
> 
> ...
> 
> copiando i file. di sicuro si perdono i peremessi o succede qualcosa

 

Per tenere immutati i permessi esiste l'opzione -p.

Facendo:

```
cp -p
```

i permessi vengono mantenuti.[/quote]

----------

## fatez

forse la soluzione migliore è la cp -a 

```

-a, --archive

              Preserve  as much as possible of the structure and attributes of the original files in the copy (but do not preserve directory struc-

              ture).  Equivalent to -dpR.

```

----------

## fatez

Domanda, 

ma se io facessi 

```

 tar -cvzpf /mnt/place_to_put/your_backup.tar.gz *

```

senza bottare dal livecd? non avrei problemi con /proc o di qualche altra natura?

----------

## doom.it

confermo, ho da poco effettuato upgrade di disco:

anzitutto ho attaccato il disco nuovo al posto del lettore cd (non ho piu slot IDE liberi  :Wink:  ), poi ho partizionato il disco usando lo stesso schema di prima, formattato, montato le nuove partizioni di / /boot /home in cose tipo /mnt/newroot /mnt/newboot /mnt/newhome, fatto un 

```

cp -a / /mnt/newroot && cp -a /boot /newboot && cp -a /home /newhome

```

poi staccato l'HD vecchio, e attaccato quello nuovo al posto del vecchio (nel mio caso era hdb)....ed è andato tutto liscio come l'olio  :Wink: 

Provate a farlo con windows, e poi ditemi come funziona l'installazione sul nuovo disco   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *fatez wrote:*   

> Domanda, 
> 
> ma se io facessi 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

E con /dev probabilmente.

----------

## cerri

tune2fs supporta anche ext3 (con l'opzione -j/-J setti il journaling).

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> tune2fs supporta anche ext3 (con l'opzione -j/-J setti il journaling).

 

Si, ma credo si riferisse al fatto che non opera su Reiser, non converte ext2 in Reiser. L'opzione -j di tune2fs l'ho usata un po' di volte in passato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> tune2fs supporta anche ext3 (con l'opzione -j/-J setti il journaling).

 

Lui vuole convertire da reiserfs.

----------

## fatez

Si infatti, io ho una partizione reiserfs dove vi è il sistema operativo,.. e mi piacerebbe poterlo convertire in ext3

----------

## bsolar

 *fatez wrote:*   

> Si infatti, io ho una partizione reiserfs dove vi è il sistema operativo,.. e mi piacerebbe poterlo convertire in ext3

 

L'unico metodo affidabile di cui sono a conoscenza è quello spiegato, spostare il contenuto del vecchio filesystem nel nuovo filesystem dopo averlo salvato da qualche parte.

CMQ per quale motivo vuoi effettuare questo cambiamento da reiserfs a ext3?

----------

## fatez

ahem.. mi vergogno un po ehhe

allora.. dopo mesi di sbattimento finalmente trovo un utility valido e funzionale quale norton ghost. Metto il floppy, in 15 minuti e dico 15, ho esattamente il sistema operativo su cd auto bootable, perfettamente funzionante. ( mi ha salvato il cuxlo una volta, quindi so di percerto che funziona a meraviglia).

[ ho lottato per 8 mesi circa per fare andare mondo-rescue ma nulla.. ].

Come detto prima funziona a meraviglia con partizioni ext3,  infatti su questo pc ho una partizione con l'os in ext3 di 12Gb, pieno solamente per 1,3Gb. Ora, ghost riconosce lo spazio vuoto e non me lo include nel cd. Ma provandoci con reiserfs(server)  le cose cambiano.. infatti vorrebbe farmi un back-up di 12gb.. eheh

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flocchini

Quindi il ghost va con il fs in ext3? Buono a sapersi...Peccato che io abbia il fs in reiserfs  :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Lui vuole convertire da reiserfs.

 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------

## Legolas80

Perchè non dai un'occhiata qui: http://www.partimage.org

----------

## fatez

Bon ragazzi, ho fatto 2 prove, una con il tar e una con cp -av e fungono entrambe  :Smile:  meglio no?

----------

